# Employment for Pharmacists....



## rg1prasad (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 

My Spouse holds a bachelor degree in pharmacy discipline from INDIA. We are planning to migrate to Australia. How are the career oppurtunities for the pharmacy people?

Do they need to do any bridging course for those who are coming from INDIA? 

Do they need to take up any exams?

Please suggest...

G1


----------



## blueangel80 (Jun 11, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Spouse holds a bachelor degree in pharmacy discipline from INDIA. We are planning to migrate to Australia. How are the career oppurtunities for the pharmacy people?
> 
> ...


I can't give much advice as I am not a pharmacist. But my observation, that includes conversation with my pharmacist mates, give me the following conclusion: There used to be a shortage of pharmacists. That window of opportunity is now gone, in fact, it was gone about 1-2 years ago.


----------



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

blueangel80 said:


> I can't give much advice as I am not a pharmacist. But my observation, that includes conversation with my pharmacist mates, give me the following conclusion: There used to be a shortage of pharmacists. That window of opportunity is now gone, in fact, it was gone about 1-2 years ago.


Agree with you. Am researching for a pharmacist friend. Just found out it was in 2008 - the year it was a last listed that there is a shortage for pharmacists, nationally.

Skill Shortage Lists

Nevertheless, you could still try looking for State-Sponsorship with South Australia as it is still currently listed on their shortage list.

Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability

You could also check the Pharmacist Skills Assessment procedure via:
Australian Pharmacy Council | Australian Pharmacy Council

Hope that helps.


----------

